# Swiss Vignettes



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I know this has sort of been done before, but I am still confused (actually being in a state of confusion and confuddlement is my default setting!)

I am aware it is necessary to purchase a vignette to drive on the Swiss motorways. My research shows me this costs £17-50 for a whole year.

But im only in Swizterland approx 5 days. 

- Can i buy a vigthingy for a week?
- Can I just avoid driving on the motorways?

Please help a novice


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Swiss vignettes*

 
No, you can only buy the vignette for a whole year, currently Euro 30 for up to Kg 3500 weight. Over this you become classed as a goods vehicle.
You can of course avoid using motorways, but most Alpine crossings involve a motorway stretch somewhere. 
Beware, even if only doing half a mile of motorway once in the year, you can still be stopped and fined for not having the vignette - fine is nearly 400 GBP!!

I know, - went over the border at St.Louis - Basel at 01:00 in the morning, no one on duty ergo no vignette. At 04:00 was stopped on the Gothard motorway and fined as above.

saluti, eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

coral said:


> I know this has sort of been done before, but I am still confused (actually being in a state of confusion and confuddlement is my default setting!)
> 
> I am aware it is necessary to purchase a vignette to drive on the Swiss motorways. My research shows me this costs £17-50 for a whole year.
> 
> ...


Carol,

Unless you can reach your destination without using the motorways (very difficult in Switzerland but not imposable) and your van is not above 3500kg you will have to pay SF40 for the motorway vignette. If you tow a trailer you will also need a vignette for that as well.

Although most people refer to the vignette as yearly it can actually be valid for 14 months. On the 1 December 2005 they will start selling the 2006 vignette this is valid until the 31 January 2007.

If your van is above 3500kg there are options to buy for shorter periods.

If you are caught on a motorway or semi motorway without a vignette you will be fined SF100 and the price of the vignette.

Also don't forget the GB plate for the back of the van, remember Switzerland is not a member of the EU and they will not except the GB & EU sign on the number plate.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

It actually works out cheaper than buying the short stay vignetts in Austria

It doesnt matter how many times you come & go in switserland Go in summer & again in winter But think they All run 1 jan to 31 Dec


----------

